# October Challenge - Entries and Voting



## manaheim

This vote will remain open for seven days. Get your votes in now! Thanks to everyone who participated!

01 - Drop of Elegance



02 - Looking at Art (Fish) 


03 - A Day Out at the Park


04 - New Orleans Hot Rod HDR


05 - Wishes and Smiles


06 - Peaches 


07 - 13 Years Later 


08 - Trick/Unfortunately No More Treat 


09 - Looking Forward


----------



## manaheim

Note that we had one late entry, two files that were well over the 500k limit and one file that was too long on one side.  I didn't have the heart to disqualify anyone this month, but please be sure to check the rules next time before submitting.  Thanks!


----------



## DougGrigg

Voted for the only one that actually made me smile, No.7.

Some of these are very interesting interpretations of the theme


----------



## manaheim

Vote vote vote!


----------



## manaheim

omg last changes to vote!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## manaheim

Congrats to GDHLEWIS for his wonderful picture - Drop of Elegance !!!


----------



## Modifeye

As nice as the photo is, I fail to see how a drop of water makes one smile... Nevertheless, congrats on the W!


----------

